# Help! I've got a twitch and it won't go away!!



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

Hello all!

Three days ago, I had the MOST ANNOYING twitch in my left bicep - I know there are two muscles in the bicep so it's the one on the outside, and it was twitching about a quarter of the way up from elbow. It lasted a DAY AND A HALF.

Didn't notice it anymore yesterday. Now, a couple hours into the following day, I have ANOTHER twitch in my left forearm - don't know much about the muscles in the forearm but it's the big one, and I'd say it attaches to the elbow closest to the bicep muscle that was twitching earlier in the week.

I just can't figure it out. I haven't lifted any weights for about a week and a half. Couple 65 min rides on the trainer this week, but never had this issue before. I drink LOTS of water every single day, I take a multivitamin, Vitamin D, Calcium/Magnesium/Zinc, and B Complex (oh, and Metamucil once a day as a fiber supplement, if that helps). I eat pretty healthy - lots of fruits and veggies, little to no red meat, granola bars, salads, chicken, pasta, etc.

Are there certain nutrients that, when you have either too little or or too much of, that cause things like this to happen?? Potassium maybe?? I eat 1-2 bananas a day, lots of spinach (which I believe also has potassium), and my Multi- so I wouldn't think that would be the problem. And there is no way in hell I'm dehydrated.

Maybe I'm just going crazy??


----------



## The Moontrane (Nov 28, 2005)

Probably multiple sclerosis. :crazy:

I had a twitch in my left pec for a month. Never had anything like it before. My diet is fine and I have no injuries, so I was starting to worry.
After roughhousing with the kids my neck/back locked up around where thoracic ends and cervical begins. After it freed up a few days later, the twitch was gone.
Any back problems?


----------



## steve_e_f (Sep 8, 2003)

I've had twitches like that. I got so freaked out I went and got a battery of tests (cat scans, nurologist).

In the end they said it was probably stress. It went away shortly after they told me that.


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

The Moontrane said:


> Probably multiple sclerosis. :crazy:
> 
> I had a twitch in my left pec for a month. Never had anything like it before. My diet is fine and I have no injuries, so I was starting to worry.
> After roughhousing with the kids my neck/back locked up around where thoracic ends and cervical begins. After it freed up a few days later, the twitch was gone.
> Any back problems?


Back problems? Negative. I had a knot in my lower back on the right side last week, but it went away after taking a couple days off. Also hurt my shoulder sometime last week but that healed as well.

I've got no explanations for such craziness!! :mad2:


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

The Moontrane said:


> Probably multiple sclerosis. :crazy:


If that's the case, I'm doing an MS Society fundraising ride in September. Maybe the money will come back to me!! :idea:


----------



## The Moontrane (Nov 28, 2005)

RoadBikeVirgin said:


> Hello all!
> 
> Three days ago, I had the MOST ANNOYING twitch in my left bicep - I know there are two muscles in the bicep so it's the one on the outside, and it was twitching about a quarter of the way up from elbow. It lasted a DAY AND A HALF.
> 
> ...


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

The Moontrane said:


> Might be related to each other. Does supination hurt?


Nope, doesn't hurt. So no mineral/vitamin deficiencies to speak of that are likely to contribute to this problem?


----------



## The Moontrane (Nov 28, 2005)

RoadBikeVirgin said:


> Nope, doesn't hurt. So no mineral/vitamin deficiencies to speak of that are likely to contribute to this problem?


I can’t think of any; you seem to be covering your nutritional bases. It’s an uncommon thing to have but, based on my VERY limited experience, I wouldn’t worry about it unless there were multiples locations for the twitches, it became painful, or it restricted mobility or range of motion. If it persisted, I would piggy-back the issue on whatever next brought me to the Dr.


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

The Moontrane said:


> I can’t think of any; you seem to be covering your nutritional bases. It’s an uncommon thing to have but, based on my VERY limited experience, I wouldn’t worry about it unless there were multiples locations for the twitches, it became painful, or it restricted mobility or range of motion. If it persisted, I would piggy-back the issue on whatever next brought me to the Dr.


Thanks for the responses Moontrane  I'm not incredibly worried about it - It's just annoying and I guess I just have this hypochondriac's fear of starting centuries and having evil muscle twitches all over! 

-Chris


----------



## Terex (Jan 3, 2005)

I used to get those in various places in my legs the first year or so I was riding. Probably electrolyte imbalance or something. Solution: work on recovery, nutrition, hydration, and - ride more.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

I bet it has more to do with your job than with any sort of workout you're doing. Got a desk job? Bad posture / mouse / ergo. Active / moving stuff all day? Repetitive motion. Etc.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

A Clonopin/Keppra mix does it for me  ....but then I have Tourettes, so I have an excuse  

Sounds like an electrolyte imbalance of some sort to me...as others mentioned, nutritional.


----------

